# Unusually orange eyes?



## MustLoveGSDs

I can't recall ever seeing a GSD with orange eyes, mine has some that stand out though! Is this a fault? I have read that the standard favors darker eyes.

He is a shelter dog so history and genetics are unknown. Just wondering if this is a result of bad breeding.


----------



## littledmc17

Wow he is Handasome


----------



## AnnaRiley

I think his eyes are beautiful! He is so handsome!


----------



## Nikkoli110

Beautiful. I could be wrong, but I think its just the dark black coat that makes them stick out more. If you check out the monthly photo contest for October "The Eyes Have It" And compare his eyes to other dogs, they don't look too different. They are bright though, very beautiful.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110Beautiful. I could be wrong, but I think its just the dark black coat that makes them stick out more. If you check out the monthly photo contest for October "The Eyes Have It" And compare his eyes to other dogs, they don't look too different. They are bright though, very beautiful.



Here are a couple more pics..could be just the lighting too, they don't look that orange in the 2nd pic


----------



## LadyHawk

Maybe mum was part pumpkin!!!!!!









He sure is beautiful- Did you decide on his name yet?? You thought Bishop possibly (at least that stuck in my craw as a nice name for him)
Handsome Jack


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

LOL!







I decided on "Master Chief"...thought it would be cool to stick with a video game theme since i have a zelda. Master Chief is a pretty tough and awesome charcter..I like the description from wiki:

"the Chief inspires awe and terror in friends and foes alike"


----------



## frenchie27

I agree with the statement about the dark coat bringing out that color. I too have a black GSD (also in TX!!!







) and my Charlie also has those caramel colored eyes,,,,but I just love his eyes!!! your dog is beautiful...you should be proud!!! don't worry about eyes,,,


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Thanks french!! Got a pic of Charlie?

I am very proud of this dog..his gait is very pretty and he looks really good. I really wish I knew his background. If I can get a good picture of a stack, I want to post it and see how he'll be critiqued. This is the closest I've gotten so far!


----------



## Liesje

They look light to me, I've seen lighter like yellow. Yes, the standard prefers them dark. Lovely boy!


----------



## SunCzarina

Handsome boy! I don't see them as "too" light. I think his being black makes the color stand out more. My pupper is a dark red and black his eyes look lighter than they are against his black eyeliner - I decided this after looking at a bunch of other dogs with light eyes.


----------



## Liesje

The lighting can also make a difference. For example:

cloudy, sun off to the side of the dog









low, evening sun in front of the dog









I think this is really the most accurate for Kenya


----------



## sungmina

I think the standard does prefer darker eyes and although I'm no expert, I don't think that light eyes are a sign of bad breeding.

I would have to agree with the others that the black might make his eyes seem a little lighter, although it is obvious that he's got some bright eyes. I think they're handsome regardless of standards =).

I've gotten a lot of compliments on how nice and dark Sofia's eyes are, though I think they are darker than many shepherds. I didn't realize the standard called for dark eyes at the time, but I have always liked the amber eyes on some dogs =).


----------



## onyx'girl

Master Chief is a hunk! Black dogs are very hard to photograph and his pics are great. I have to dump 1/2 of Onyx's and she is a bi-color, most of the time her face won't show her features...probably time to shop for a camera.


----------



## BJDimock

Oh, I'm so glad to hear you say that! Half the pics that I take of Fenna, who is also bi-colored, I can't even see her face! I think my camera focuses on her legs only! The rest of her just blends into the background!


----------



## wolfstraum

The standard calls for dark eyes, many times eyes can look lighter in photos due to lighting and contrast with a dark dog, but Chief's are not really really dark obviously....but it is NOT that big a deal in the scheme of things, even to the standard if you consider the whole dog!!! My Csabre has lighter eyes - her grandfather Xento Maineiche was a blanket black and tan and HE had lighter eyes. And no one would call him poorly bred!!! A well known German judge and koermeister said when I asked him if the eye color would hurt her adult ratings not worry about it - her color was so good that the eye color was nothing to worry about.

He is gorgeous BTW!!! No tatoo or microchip on him that would help identify him??? There are alot of small working line breeders in Texas - he could be from any number of bloodlines floating around the area!

Lee


----------



## Smithie86

The issue is not being poorly bred. The standard does call for darker eyes and during shows and breed surveys, it will be noted. 

Some judges will note and possibly penalize for light eyes.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

He didn't have a micro-chip, and I haven't noticed any tattoos but I didn't really think to search for one. There are a LOT of GSD BYBs here...it would be neat though if he is from good lineage!


----------



## Shalimar

Check out vandenheuvelk9.com on their front page tehy have a black dog who's eyes and expression are close to your boy's.


----------



## frenchie27

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Thanks french!! Got a pic of Charlie?
> 
> Yes I have PLENTY of pictures of Charlie. Here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> He's my BLACK BEAUTY!! and I love him sooo much!!!!


----------



## omartin

*re:*

My German Shepard has orange eyes, too, but he isn't all black.


----------



## Debbieg

Master Chief is handsome! I like the contrast with he black and the golden eyes. It is hard to get accurate eyes photos because of lighting and cameras.


----------



## Freestep

Yes, the standard calls for a dark eye, but I personally have always liked lighter-colored eyes. To me, they are more striking, more expressive, and somewhere I read that there is a correlation between light colored eyes and increased intelligence. That might be an old wive's tale, but it's true that you can better read a lighter-eyed dog; it's easier to see pupil size. My Akbash dog has amber-colored eyes, and I swear I know exactly what he's thinking just by looking at them.


----------



## GatorDog

Aiden has light eyes, but is also just light in general so they match the rest of him


----------



## billsharp




----------



## Mary Jane

This is Mars' picture from Westside German Shepherd Rescue. His eyes go nicely with his coat, I think.


----------



## onyx'girl

Kacie(rescue, unknown pedigree) has light eyes....with her dark mask they stand out.


----------



## Ladybelle

This is bandit. He is a full GS. I love his eyes. He is 9 months old. A few months ago I noticed that between his toes he is getting brown hair. Shepherds are so fascinating.


----------



## drparker151

My all back girl was Embark DNA tested she has a markers for intermediate red pigmentation and she is also BB for brown/black pigmentation and that will produce black. If the sun hits her coat just right you can see some red in the black.

side note, per physics, something that is white reflects all colors and something that is black absorbs all colors.


----------

